# Towers Hospital, Leicester, March 2015



## urbexdevil (Jun 4, 2015)

Partially demolished now this place which was pretty much expected but still made for a good mooch about. Luckily enough the workmen seamed to disappear after an hour of us being there, however the police spotted us on the exit on the way out... a little bit of creative conversation and there wasn't a problem...

Pretty empty inside and it seams to have been used quite a lot for airsofting, which I could have found out anyway if I looked online hard enough


----------



## HughieD (Jun 4, 2015)

Good work there fella...


----------



## krela (Jun 4, 2015)

Those airsofters get everywhere! Thanks for posting.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 4, 2015)

Nicely done
surprised we don't see more from this place


----------



## urbexdevil (Jun 5, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> Nicely done
> surprised we don't see more from this place



Me too but everywhere online says it's demolished.

There isn't much left but there is a fair big chunk that hasn't been touched.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 5, 2015)

Great stuff! 
Blimey some of those floors look covered in BB's! Looks like it could make for a 'home alone' style, 'a**e-over-t*t' accident! 
Great set, thanks for sharing!


----------



## urbexdevil (Jun 5, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Great stuff!
> Blimey some of those floors look covered in BB's! Looks like it could make for a 'home alone' style, 'a**e-over-t*t' accident!
> Great set, thanks for sharing!



They are like walking on ice at points! Still amusing to chuck them about though... pow! pow! pow!


----------



## TheNarrator (Jun 5, 2015)

Great photos! Shame it's partially demolished.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice one!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KM Punk (Jun 27, 2015)

Always nice to see this place. Won't be long until it's all housing
Really must get round to doing it
Cheers for sharing


----------

